# Cold Wet Ride



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Mud in the south is one thing. Try mud, muskeg, snow, ice and Nike's. :rockn:

Sorry about the quality. It was taken with my digital cam.





 
A whole new can of beans.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh man, that's looks cold. I would have had to call it a day after that. I don't do well with cold feet. That was ice water, wow.


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

2010Bruterider said:


> Oh man, that's looks cold. I would have had to call it a day after that. I don't do well with cold feet. That was ice water, wow.


That's funny, cause he hates the cold more than anyone I know.

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Here are a couple more.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

cold!:bigeyes:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE! :rockn:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Very.. Cool....:rockn:


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

just spring riding for some of us


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

All I can say is I am glad I live in Texas could not deal with that much winter. Nice vids


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i want spring so i can ride some good mud and we keep getting snow


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

never seen snow snorkels B4. you are the most hard core riders out there. it's in the 80's here almost out of riding weather...well day rides anyway.


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Roboquad said:


> never seen snow snorkels B4. you are the most hard core riders out there. it's in the 80's here almost out of riding weather...well day rides anyway.



YEAH!!!!! Team snow snorkels :rules: :rock-on:


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

Awww man now I wanna go out west. My buddies went yesterday but I'm working midnights right now and 6 days a week so needless to say I couldn't go. I'm havin withdrawal's right now


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

brutematt750 said:


> Awww man now I wanna go out west. My buddies went yesterday but I'm working midnights right now and 6 days a week so needless to say I couldn't go. I'm havin withdrawal's right now


 
I feel your pain my brother. There's a rally here in the area each weekend for the next 3 weeks. All are awesome rides.


----------

